# A question about SQ



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

First of all I searched on google and this site and found nothing. I was wondering if you are scheduled for SQ but have a court date scheduled well you are there. Can the MPs keep you from going to SQ?


----------



## NSDreamer (20 Sep 2010)

Does your unit know about your court date?

 What is the court date for?


----------



## AgentSmith (20 Sep 2010)

You'd have to inform your chain of command as soon as possible to make arrangements.


----------



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

It is my husbands court date.. I'm not sure if his unit know about his court date.. I know that he went to talk to the MPs and he told me that they said he had to go. 

I think his court date is for DUI. He won't really talk to me about it.. He just told me he might not be able to go to SQ.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2010)

All of the above; plus depending on what the Court appearance is for, it may mean the member does not attend this SQ (now known as BMQ-LAND) and be Recoursed.  If it is for a serious offence, it may progress to a level where Release is recommended.  

As you have not indicated what the Court Date is for, we can not give an accurate reply.  We can only speculate and give worse case scenarios.


----------



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

The thing that gets me is that they cancelled his court date in September when he could go. Then he thought it was done with and then this court date come out of nowhere..


----------



## Scott (20 Sep 2010)

Apparently not. Methinks he should have checked in to this further.


----------



## Occam (20 Sep 2010)

love_my_soldier said:
			
		

> It is my husbands court date.. I'm not sure if his unit know about his court date.. I know that he went to talk to the MPs and he told me that they said he had to go.
> 
> I think his court date is for DUI. He won't really talk to me about it.. He just told me he might not be able to go to SQ.



That part in yellow is a little disconcerting.  If he's been arrested or charged with a criminal offence by civilian police, he is obligated to inform his commanding officer under QR&O 19.56.  Merely informing the Military Police isn't good enough.


----------



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

He was arrest by the military police.. I don't understand how military law works, but i do know how civilian law works since I work in corrections..


----------



## aesop081 (20 Sep 2010)

If he was arrested by the military police then hos chain of command has been / will be notified. If that creates legal obligations ( DUI usualy does) then yes, he can be prevented from attending a course in order to be where he needs to be.


----------



## Trueblue (20 Sep 2010)

For starters,

I'd be careful what you say on these message boards about your husband, there's only a handful of SQ courses starting up at any given time it wouldn't be difficult for somebody to recognize his situation etc.

Second, in regards to your question, I have seen in the past while on course and members have court dates usually they are given the day off to attend court at the expense of an annual day used.


----------



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

Ok...If they have been notified and he is suppose to be leaving on monday for SQ.. Yet he hasn't heard anything about his court date being cancelled or his SQ being cancelled..


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2010)

love_my_soldier said:
			
		

> Ok...If they have been notified and he is suppose to be leaving on monday for SQ.. Yet he hasn't heard anything about his court date being cancelled or his SQ being cancelled..



These are all questions that he should be asking his Chain of Command and his Lawyer.  We can not give you the answers.


----------



## ballz (20 Sep 2010)

love_my_soldier said:
			
		

> *It is my husbands* court date.. I'm not sure if his unit know about his court date.. I know that he went to talk to the MPs and he told me that they said he had to go.
> 
> *I think his court date is for DUI. He won't really talk to me about it..* He just told me he might not be able to go to SQ.



This is what stands out to me... w...t...f.... (pardon the msn speak as it was the only suitable way to express my thoughts)


----------



## bekkamgov (20 Sep 2010)

I don't live with him I live across the country from him.. Only reason I know about it is because I found the papers in his bookbag when he was home. He told me he had to go to court for having no insurance but I think it is really unlikely..


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2010)

This is obviously something that you and your husband must be talking about, not you on an internet forum.

You should ensure that he keeps you informed, that he finds out from his Chain of Command whether or not he is on course, and that he finds out from his Lawyer what is expected of him.

Topic LOCKED!


----------

